# bone in pork sirloin roast



## phinfan (Aug 26, 2007)

what are ya'lls recommendations for this type of meat.  Went looking for a butt, but they dindn't have one.  Smoke time, foil , or no foil. want to do this tomorrow with some more abts.

 thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd do it like a butt - but I've never done one.


----------



## phinfan (Aug 26, 2007)

I could have got a shoulder, would that have been better?  Do I even want to smoke this or what?


----------



## one-eyed farley (Aug 26, 2007)

Shoulder would have probably cooked better, but will taste hammy. The sirloin is a good tasting cut, but much leaner than a butt. I have never tried to smoke one, but I would think you would need to do a large injection before hand. Like I said, I have never smoked one, so I may be way off base here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd do it like a butt, spray it often with apple juice and pull it early say 170 to 180 degrees and slice it like a pork roast. It'll be yummy! 

Throw some taters on that smoker too! Rub em with olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt. When they get soft pull em slit em and butter them up good. Sprinkle with salt, dill weed and a little cheedar and smoke em some more!

Can I come too????


----------



## phinfan (Aug 26, 2007)

looks like this may be  a fine experiment, I was anxious to do something different, I know that I had read about butts, but when they didn't have any I just grabbed  the sirloin.  They didn't even have any pork loin.  I am doing tee meat with abts stuffed with cream cheese and crushed pinapple.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Rick -

What Tee meat?


----------



## phinfan (Aug 26, 2007)

sorry typo the meat not tee meat


----------



## phinfan (Aug 26, 2007)

Just finished with the roast and the ABT's.  Pictures coming, hopefully tonight


----------



## phinfan (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are the ABT'S and pork smoke from today


----------



## phinfan (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are the ABT'S and pork smoke from today


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 27, 2007)

That looks wonderful - and you were nervous!


----------



## billyq (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like a shoulder to my untrained eye!


----------



## phinfan (Aug 27, 2007)

It was actually a bone in sirloin roast.  It turned out a little dry, but very tasty.  What cut is it that is used for pulled pork?  We have a place out here called Famous Daves that does what they call chopped pork.  It is wonderful could that be the same cut as the pulled pork?


----------



## jt225bbq (May 11, 2012)

The reason it turned out dry is because the pork loin is not a good cut of meat for low and slow because it’s so lean. Btw pork loin and pork sirloin is the same thing. The pork shoulder either whole shoulder or Boston butt is what is used for pulled


----------

